# 2 spots open for offshore trip this Saturday



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Need to fill two spots for offshore trip this Saturday out of Freeport with cowboy charters. This trip should be slamming. Good weather report, great captain, and bad need to fish. Caught lots of piggies tonight, can anyone say oh yeah. Thinking Stetson or clay piles, rigs, weed lines, shrimp boats, and any floating debri. Good group so far, just need 2 to fill out trip. Call for details 409-939-7448.


----------



## CMORSE (Jul 6, 2013)

*How much*

How much will it run a person


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

Previous post earlier this week by Snapper13 said "$200/person plus gas"
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=523130


----------

